# Vintage Fenwick Fiberglass 1343 surf blank for sale



## jnl1001

Will be in Avon NC next week. Have a nice fenwick fiberglass blank for sale. Never wrapped Nice condition 4!25 obo.


----------



## Drum Junkie

Need to post it in marketplace. & what length, weight rating, etc 👍🏻


----------



## Sandcrab

Price is???


----------



## Garboman

Looks like he was trying to type $125 but did not hit the shift button.

By the way Sandcrab I replaced the reel seat on the Sage Fly Rod you sold me with a PacBay AL8 and added a Gatti Fighting Butt and replaced the stripper guides with Fuji Ceramics, it looks like a proper Sage right now. I will shoot you a picture on one of your Western MD thread


----------



## jnl1001

Sorry about price $60 obo


----------



## Redbeard

Might be interested, what's the length and weight rating?


----------

